# Post number 666



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All 

The original Greek reads for 666

17 καὶ ἵνα μή τις δύνηται ἀγοράσαι ἢ πωλῆσαι εἰ μὴ ὁ ἔχων τὸ χάραγμα, τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ θηρίου ἢ τὸν ἀριθμὸν τοῦ ὀνόματος αὐτοῦ. 18 ὧδε ἡ σοφία ἐστίν· ὁ ἔχων νοῦν ψηφισάτω τὸν ἀριθμὸν τοῦ θηρίου, ἀριθμὸς γὰρ ἀνθρώπου ἐστίν· καὶ ὁ ἀριθμὸς αὐτοῦ ἑξακόσιοι ἑξήκοντα ἕξ.











Now that all seems clear to me. :focus:


Here it is.

Will the post after this is number 667 be allowed? Well i think it will but lets make the most of this one.

The next post will have a picture of the real me. Just in case Vanessa is watching. Derek knows what i mean.

Since joining this Forum i have had to deal with a lot of issues and your patience has been of great help so thanks all. 

The last 665 posts have been good, bad and some removed, but mostly they bring a smile to my face. 

We have had a laugh along the way " Nurses etc "

I am moving to Gois as you all Know. But with all the help from this Forum i am in a better position than lots of other are at this time. I have asked questions and used the answers to help me in my move. Thanks to you all for that. 

Being single again i do not fear being on my own apart from my friends in Gois and those i am sure that i will make, I also have the friends on the Forum. 

As a single person i now cook more than ever before, i have Siobanwf for that i read all you list and adapt when i need to. My Blueberry muffins where great so was my shortbread

Thanks for all your Patience 

Peter


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> The original Greek reads for 666
> 
> ...



Hi Peter

I have just read your blog and thoroughly enjoyed it.. I will be doing the same but to Spain and not Portugal . I hope your new life is carefree and happy.

Maiden


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

666, about time you big wuss, now you are out of the woods!
Have a happy future!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have just read your blog and thoroughly enjoyed it.. I will be doing the same but to Spain and not Portugal . I hope your new life is carefree and happy.
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden

Thanks for the comments.

As you can see from the Blog i may not be a master with words but i think i get the message across.

After 26 years is the same business i have made so many friends and the Blog was an ideal way for those who would like to see how i am getting on. 

Also it's nice while things are still fresh in my memory to put them down my story is important to me because i have grand children and as they say we all have a book in us well this is mine.

Howard Jones sang " Things could only get better " and they can and they will.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*



mitz said:


> 666, about time you big wuss, now you are out of the woods!
> Have a happy future!


Hi Mitz

Big Wuss maybe but over the last few years i have had some fun with the 666 number. But that's all behind me now.

Thanks

Peter


----------

